# looking for accomodation



## sagar1312 (May 21, 2015)

Hello every1,

I am international student coming to australia on 13th july.I am looking for accommodation near UTS,sydney.I also searched in gumtree and flatmates but all people asked me to pay two weeks of bond in advance in their account. please help me asap.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

sagar1312 said:


> Hello every1,
> 
> I am international student coming to australia on 13th july.I am looking for accommodation near UTS,sydney.I also searched in gumtree and flatmates but all people asked me to pay two weeks of bond in advance in their account. please help me asap.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


2 weeks rent in advance and a bond is normal rental practice in Australia. If you are concerned about private rentals go through a Real Estate Agent , they have to lodge your bond money with a government authority.


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Can I book accommodation before arrival or do I need to stay in hostel for few days?


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I wouldn't give the private rentals the bond and rent until the day u arrive and move in - unless u have seen the place and met them in person - don't do it just from an ad and photos


----------



## prateek.kolkata (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Sagar I am planning to join UTS, I wanted some inputs from you mate


----------

